# Die Helene Fischer-Show 2018



## Strunz (26 Dez. 2018)

Hier zwei meiner Highlights, alles untouched:




Share-Online - dl/XLOOMCKP80PB
PW:Strunz




Share-Online - dl/XARYMCKPTM49
PW:Strunz

Und wer alles haben möchte:




Share-Links.biz
PW:Strunz​


----------



## Punisher (27 Dez. 2018)

Playback vom Feinsten, und dann springt sie auch noch auf den #wirsindmehr Zug auf
Nein danke.


----------



## Sarafin (27 Dez. 2018)

Mir hat die Show auch nicht gefallen,Helene war schon weitaus besser!


----------



## Tittelelli (27 Dez. 2018)

Möchte gern Weltstar, aber leider nur ein kleiner Schlagerfuzzy


----------



## elbaba (27 Dez. 2018)

vielen dank für deine Arbeit!


----------



## hump (28 Dez. 2018)

Super, vielen Dank!


----------



## Bowes (28 Dez. 2018)

*Hübsches Mädel die Helene.*


----------



## musical (28 Dez. 2018)

Vielen dank für die tolle show!


----------



## Claudy (31 Dez. 2018)

Ich weiss ja nicht aber eine Weihnachtsshow sieht anders aus.Das hat nichts mit Zirkus zu tun.Was die Helene da gemacht hat war eine Silvestershow aber keine Weihnachtsshow denn die sollte nun mal besinnlich sein.Ich vermisse solche Shows wie sie einst peter Alexander gemacht hat.Die hatte Sinn und leichten Humor aber sind immer weihnachtlich geblieben.


----------

